# Pymatuming report



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Got out here around 3pm. Did some searching and found some perch and crappie on the south end by snod grass in 21ft. Small cast master popped off bottom got em good. Missed quite a few bites. Gonna warm up real quick with some top ramen and try those night bite walleye for a couple hours. See what happens.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Man, you're tough. Be careful and be sure to share more pics.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the invite! Nice catch super jealous


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Way to go A!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Shad are in tight to shore (2-5ft) , hooked up with one eye but it was a short. Skim Ice became a problem and so did my numb fingers lol
Heading in now. The day bite is definitely were it’s at, for me at least. No more nighttime winter fishing for me unless in spending the night in my ice shanty.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Good stuff man!


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice report, thanks.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You need to meet my son eyegagger! He and you might be the two most "hard core" anglers I've ever seen! He fishes in all kinds of weather(oh-that's how you got YOUR site name!), day and/or night, in all our NEO lakes(including Erie, "pushing" the boat across ice at the Catawba ramp-in March-100 yds to open water!), in a 14 ft Sea Nymph w/a 9.9 Merc.(no heated, enclosed, sissy cabin in that boat!), got a 5# saugeye at Salt Fork on New Yrs Day fishing all day in a cold rain! Also cooks beans/wieners or chunky soup in a two-man ladder deer stand during a white-out snow storm! You two could seriously dent the fish population as a Team Xtreme!!
ps-You need to take a Buddy Heater on your boat! Can fish ALL night with "warm fingers" with that!!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> You need to meet my son eyegagger! He and you might be the two most "hard core" anglers I've ever seen! He fishes in all kinds of weather(oh-that's how you got YOUR site name!), day and/or night, in all our NEO lakes(including Erie, "pushing" the boat across ice at the Catawba ramp-in March-100 yds to open water!), in a 14 ft Sea Nymph w/a 9.9 Merc.(no heated, enclosed, sissy cabin in that boat!), got a 5# saugeye at Salt Fork on New Yrs Day fishing all day in a cold rain! Also cooks beans/wieners or chunky soup in a two-man ladder deer stand during a white-out snow storm! You two could seriously dent the fish population as a Team Xtreme!!
> ps-You need to take a Buddy Heater on your boat! Can fish ALL night with "warm fingers" with that!!


Lol, I’d be more than honored to meet him sometime. Where is he from? 
Yup, allwayzfishin is what I do! Oh, I used the burner on low to warm my hands and dry the gloves. But there was too much skim ice to effectively retrieve the jerk baits. Hopefully I can get out on Sunday and figure out those walleye. It’s been awhile since I Fish Pymatuming in January with no ice. They should be where I think they are after looking at dates in my notebook. I’ll post some results if I can put something together before it gets locked up.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nice cooler for sure. Way to make it happen.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Man, I woke up to freezing temperatures and went back to bed. Hopefully someone is out fishing today because it’s actually nice outside now. I’m planning to go tomorrow.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Perch had larvae and small crappie in their gut. The slab crappie had shad. Here a pic of the baby crappie.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I bet small lil Cleo’s would do good vertical jigged.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Or small swedish pimple


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Or small swedish pimple


Tried that in multiple sizes and colors. Not one fish. It’s the flutter they wanted on the rise and fall.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

This was what I caught everything on yesterday. Plain spoon with 6lb floro and small barrel swivel with 10lb braid. 
I couldn’t feel the tick with mono or a soft tip rod. Once I switched to a med action fast tip, it was constant hook ups


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

You ever try little cicada blades? I bought a bunch recently and I'm sure they should put some meat in the freezer. 

Don.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Was there on the docks from 11 til 2 today. 4 crappies, 2 gills. No keepers. Had my aqua vu and my finder. Saw fish in the pvc stakebeds but all were small.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> You ever try little cicada blades? I bought a bunch recently and I'm sure they should put some meat in the freezer.
> 
> Don.


Yeah, I’ve tried them and caught fish. I don’t have a bunch but I think I have one of each size. I need to start Using them more. I always seem to pick up a vibee first.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

chaunc said:


> Was there on the docks from 11 til 2 today. 4 crappies, 2 gills. No keepers. Had my aqua vu and my finder. Saw fish in the pvc stakebeds but all were small.


Since your close to Pymatuming, I’ll give you a shout a day or so before I plan to go out on the boat. Monday looks good if your free?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

allwayzfishin said:


> Since your close to Pymatuming, I’ll give you a shout a day or so before I plan to go out on the boat. Monday looks good if your free?


Can’t make it Monday. Dr appointment at 11. Maybe later in the week.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

With vibrating blade baits, I've had my best luck using Johnson's thinfisher blades. At least with river fishing that is. Caught walleye, pike, smallmouth bass, and steelhead. Haven't had much luck lake fishing with them, but I've never been set up deep over a school of perch or crappie. They make some really small ones that would be the right size for big crappie and perch.


----------



## doubledipper (Oct 16, 2018)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 288155
> View attachment 288153
> Got out here around 3pm. Did some searching and found some perch and crappie on the south end by snod grass in 21ft. Small cast master popped off bottom got em good. Missed quite a few bites. Gonna warm up real quick with some top ramen and try those night bite walleye for a couple hours. See what happens.


Man that is awesome !!!! I was out yesterday as well and caught a bunch of small gills. This weather is Fantastic. Hope it never freezes this year.....


----------



## hookingshaw1986 (May 2, 2015)

It needs no freeze up i Just want to ice fish nice haul Adam


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Any updates on the ice conditions? Really want to go here instead of skeeter this weekend


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

Pymie is always behind mosquito on ice production. The snow coming this weekend is going to hurt.


----------

